
Twilio’s Founder On How To Partner With 20,000 Developers - johns
http://mixergy.com/jeff-lawson-twilio-interview/
======
Timothee
"everyone in the room, their phones ring as part of the prototype, and
literally people would applaud that, saying that was amazing."

It's actually a funny thing: you can do a bunch* of stuff with software but
when you start doing things that go outside computers and websites, people
start to think it's magical. If you make a phone ring, or if you receive a
text, or if you turn lights on and off, basically if you act on physical
things that people don't mentally connect with computers, magic happens.

* well, at least, a bunch. Probably more.

------
RyanMcGreal
> Then a developer in the corner says, "Well, I actually built the prototype
> and it's working and we can all use it right now."

Very nice. :)

